# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор Toshiba Regza на запчасти

## [email protected]

Продам телевизор Toshiba Regza 32C3500PG. Не работает. Сервисный сервис утверждает, что нет отклика от материнской платы. Поэтому продаю на запчасти.
Цена 400грн. Самовывоз. Живет на поселке Котовского.

----------

